# Dye Sublimation printing companies



## RyanBS (Jul 21, 2009)

Can anyone recommend a good company that does dye sublimation printing?


----------



## BGSSUB (Oct 17, 2008)

Where are you located and what are you looking to have sublimated and quantity?


----------



## RyanBS (Jul 21, 2009)

Located in Charlotte, NC. Looking for a company that can do dye sublimation on T-Shirts (to start) using a roller printer or capable of printing on any part or area of a shirt. Quantity will depend on price but small to medium runs 10 to 100+ to start


----------



## shirtastic (Jun 21, 2008)

I'd also like a point in the right direction for sub printing. I am located in San Antonio, TX, and I've had no luck finding someone here.


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

I am in WV and do shirts and other stuff all the time. If you are looking for FULL dye sub then you might want to look at some bigger companies who do subcontract work. I do the regular dye sub but can go up to 13x19.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

There are two basics ways to do full coverage dye sublimation. Pressing a premade shirt and printing on bulk fabric, cutting the design pieces out and sewing together (cut and sew). Pressing premade shirts will leave voids. Some vendors and people consider this part of the design. In the past people chose this method over cut and sew due to cost. As the process and material cost have changed it is now possible to do full cut and sew custom shirts at the same price of pressing premades. Cut and sew also allows you to expand your product offerings to hoddies, shorts, compression shirts, etc. The sky is the limit. To get an idea of what you can achieve in cut and sew shirts you can see some of our recent projects at www.podiumpaintball.net/shirts.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Mark 
If you don't mind do you do your own sub printing on the bulk material for the cut n sew or an outside company. ?
I am interested in getting some wick type shirts subbed and having the ol' lady cut n sew them
(if she sees this and the ol' lady remark whe will cut n sew me).
Thanks
Mark


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

freebird1963 said:


> Mark
> If you don't mind do you do your own sub printing on the bulk material for the cut n sew or an outside company. ?
> I am interested in getting some wick type shirts subbed and having the ol' lady cut n sew them
> (if she sees this and the ol' lady remark whe will cut n sew me).
> ...


 
Too funny! We do everything in-house. To sew a good quality shirt you will need a serger and an overstitch machine. When we do womens shirts we also finish them with binded collar. We have never printed fabric for someone else to sew but I am open. We have all sorts of templates for mens long and short sleeve shirts, hoodies (my favorite), Under Armour compression shirts, sleeveless and a variety of womens shirts as well.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Those she has. Had to get her something to keep her from nagging me about honey do lists that I don't do.
What it is is I play softball. Alot. In Florida so cotton shirts don't do it. And we play tourneys so tho we are old and drunk we like to look like we know how to play. But companies like Boombah and Penn Ave and others are high on their shirts. And most of our money goes to beer and wings. Sometimes just beer. Most times.
So figured I might try to do our own shirts.
Been looking for a dye sub print company that would do them.. Found spoonflower but they only do cotton.
I just don't know if the shirts have to be completely subbed when printed and by this I mean both the accents and the logo and numbers or can I get them to were the accents are done and then dye sub them later with logos and numbers.

I hope I made sense.
Thanks
Mark


----------



## big frank sports (Aug 7, 2008)

You can buy shirts with accents already on them (Badger, Vapor Apparel and Wickid are examples) and just dye sub the logo and the numbers (easy $$).

Personally, I use a lot of Badger and Wickid depending on if the client wants the collar accented or not.

Frank


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

We do this type of work. Please PM me for details.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

freebird1963 said:


> Those she has. Had to get her something to keep her from nagging me about honey do lists that I don't do.
> What it is is I play softball. Alot. In Florida so cotton shirts don't do it. And we play tourneys so tho we are old and drunk we like to look like we know how to play. But companies like Boombah and Penn Ave and others are high on their shirts. And most of our money goes to beer and wings. Sometimes just beer. Most times.
> So figured I might try to do our own shirts.
> Been looking for a dye sub print company that would do them.. Found spoonflower but they only do cotton.
> ...


 
Made sense but the results would be mixed at best. Accented premade shirts are expensive to say the least. The days of taking an accented shirt and puting a logo on it are coming to end and quickily. We can do full color totally custom shirts for the same price as the accented premade Vapor shirt and the results are spectacular in comparison. You can see some of our recent full color shirts at www.podiumpaintball.net/shirts. If you send me your email I will forward you pics of some softball jerseys we recently did as well. 

Email me at [email protected] and I will forward softball jersey pics to you.


----------

